# Humidor Setup Pics



## Goodtymeguy (Oct 5, 2010)

I just finished setting up my existing floor model humidor. I used 2 - 12V CPU fans from Radio Shack and a selectable power source (3-12V) which allows me to vary the fan speed. I have 1-1/2 lbs of beads; broken up into multiple dishes on various levels. The top shelves currently have my singles and I will leave the bottom levels to age boxes. I am awaiting a nice 350 ish count humidor from Ed @ Waxingwood which will hold my CC's and higher end singles for aging as well. Can't wait to fill'em all up.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice setup, have fun filling that sucker!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

very nice


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd love to see a full picture of the cabinet, if you have one.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Wish they made one of those pill holders long enough for my cigars so i had something to tell me which cigar to smoke which day! :rotfl:​


----------



## Goodtymeguy (Oct 5, 2010)

Stoke and Smoke said:


> Wish they made one of those pill holders long enough for my cigars so i had something to tell me which cigar to smoke which day! :rotfl:​


It would be like have Ron Popeil for the week......BOOM......set it and forget it...lol.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet setup.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Great looking setup.
Lots of good smokes in there right now.
Enjoy.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice looking humi! Good selection of smokes. Looks like your on your way!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Indeed that is a nice array of smokes. Months of enjoyment in there.:smoke:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

The pill holder is hilarious!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Good lookin' setup. I'd like to see a full pic of the cabinet myself. :smoke:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I love the pill-organizer bead tray! I'll have to use one of those for my next one!!


----------

